# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Renovate, repair, reuse versus replace or recycle?

## chrisp

Over the years there has been much discussion on the merits of repairing an item versus replacing an item.  For example, in the case of houses, there seems to be a point at which it is more economical (dollar-wise) to knock-down and rebuild rather than renovate. 
In a different scale, there are old televisions, printers, computers being left on the nature strip for rubbish collection - and perhaps the vain hope that someone might want them.  I can't think of too many domestic electrical/electronic items that would be consider repairable. 
Another example that pops to mind is cars.  Is it better to keep an old car  on the road, or is it better to replace it (and recycle the old one) to  obtain better fuel efficiency and safety features? 
I thought that I'd throw the question of "Renovate, repair, reuse versus replace or recycle?" out there for general discussion.  I'll leave it to you as to what item/s to discuss, whether it be a major renovation/rebuild, or a small household item.   When would you consider reusing or replacing?Is the dollar cost the only, or main, consideration?Does anyone know of any studies on the full cost of replacing versus recycling?Do you have any experiences, good or bad, of replacing or repairing?  i.e. have you repaired something and wished that you brought a new one instead?  Have you replaced something and wished that you repaired the old one instead?Do you have any success stories (for either repair or replace)?Have you renovated instead of rebuilding and regretted it?  Have you rebuilt and regretted it?  
Do you think that the present way of replace (rather than repair) is simply an ongoing evolution, in much the same way as jobs like a tinker (as in itinerant tinsmith who used to repair pots and pans) are a bygone?  i.e. is it just a natural evolution to a different way of doing things? 
Or, are we being too extravagant with our use of natural resources and turning a blind eye to exploitative labour practices in other countries?  i.e. is 'something going to have to give/change', and are we (society) going to have to change at sometime? 
I'd be interested in your views and insights.

----------


## watson

Wanna see my cupboards full of stepper motors/all sorts of electrical components/"might come in handy car & machinery parts"/ and anything else salvagable that I hoard.
I cant bear to throw a complete equipment out....gotta save the useable bits.....even the power cords.
Sometimes they get used again in my "Heath Robinson" devices, but at least the missus will have lots of "sundries" for a clearing sale when I pop my clogs :Hahaha:

----------


## Bedford

> Over the years there has been much discussion on the merits of repairing an item versus replacing an item.  For example, in the case of houses, there seems to be a point at which it is more economical (dollar-wise) to knock-down and rebuild rather than renovate.

   It's usually cheaper to build new than to renovate,  but not many would build the same as the existing one so hard to  compare. Also you can renovate as you go (and finance permits), but to  build new you need to be able to fund it and live elsewhere as well.   

> In a different scale, there are old televisions, printers, computers being left on the nature strip for rubbish collection - and perhaps the vain hope that someone might want them.  I can't think of too many domestic electrical/electronic items that would be consider repairable.

   Not much of this stuff is built to last as it doesn't have to, it's out dated in such a short time.   

> Another example that pops to mind is cars.  Is it better to keep an old car  on the road, or is it better to replace it (and recycle the old one) to  obtain better fuel efficiency and safety features?

   The best two days of owning a car are the day you  buy it and the day you get rid of it, I keep them a long time, still got  the '83 land cruiser and it's pretty savage on fuel, but over that time  the additional cost of fuel would be much less than if I replaced even  every 5 years. 
Yep there are a few safety improvements now most of which only work if  you hit something, I have always felt that driver training is far better  than people just relying on safety features, airbags/seat belts etc. 
 I'm dead against safety stuff that gives a falsish sense of security reducing peoples ability to think/be aware. 
I repair everything I possibly can, I reuse everything I can, and store too much stuff that might come in handy one day! 
I think part of the answer to your questions depends on your age and the conditions you grew up in. 
Older people who've been through depressions and wars tend to be totally  different towards waste and buying things just for the sake of it.     

> Do you think that the present way of replace (rather than repair) is simply an ongoing evolution, in much the same way as jobs like a tinker (as in itinerant tinsmith who used to repair pots and pans) are a bygone?  i.e. is it just a natural evolution to a different way of doing things?

   I think it is, but I'm not convinced it's better than the old ways.

----------


## Moondog55

It also depends on whether a replacement is "As good if not better" than the older unit.
In Hi-Fi and amplifiers, older is often better build and designed to be repairable, if you have the skills a repair is often a better option. Replacement is always cheaper than paying a technicians wages and overheads tho.
The difference in price between my old Ford ute and a new ute or 4X4 would and will pay for a lot of fuel

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Scored five double hung timber windows in generally good condition for the cost of removing them and transporting them (ie not much).  Scored another matching window in equally good nick for a bottle of wine. 
However, all needed to be stripped, repainted and fitted with new spiral balances.  Plus much of the glass needed re-puttying and a few panes needed replacement.  Repair of each window took a few tens of hours.  Minimum cost of paint & parts for each window approached $300. 
Whilst they look fantastic and work a treat...if I had the money...next time I'd buy new.  The time I spent on those wiondows could've been spent on something else - it was time lost working on the house.  We saved $3,000 but it probably cost us months.

----------

